# Post Your Shoes



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

A number of my friends and other people I've conversed with say, when they meet someone new, that the first thing they look at is what shoes the person is wearing. That is often the best indicator at least to them what this person is going to be like and, more than other cues, judge them by. I think it's an interesting phenomenon to think about; first impressions, that is. And even how the most basic representation of how we choose to present ourselves leaves such a lasting impact on other people.

So I thought about seeing here whether the shoes people wear, they would say, more or less accurately describe their personality type.

To do so, post a picture, or two, or three, or x, y and z amount of photos of your shoes. Do they reflect you?

I don't particularly like shopping, especially for shoes, so I usually just stick with a pair for two or three years before moving on to the next. I have maybe six pairs of shoes, including running, hiking, slippers, dress, super dress, and the casual pair I will show here. 

Here are mine: Men Navy size 13 Vans Classic Slip-On












Another angle.













They say hi. :tongue:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

More Vans! 

Here they are when I first made them. They are much more faded, washed out, and beat up now, but I don't feel like takin' a pic of them now.










I think people get the wrong first impression of me from them, but oh well...that was my 100% sober brain.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Vans are totally awesome. But damn, you did the coloring yourself? That looks like a design manufacturers would actually put in stores. I commend you. When are they going for a bid on eBay?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Res said:


> Vans are totally awesome. But damn, you did the coloring yourself? That looks like a design manufacturers would actually put in stores. I commend you. When are they going for a bid on eBay?


Haha, thanks! . 
Yeah, I just used some sharpies on a pair of blank white Vans. They've lasted surprisingly long, though, so I'm pretty happy. :]


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> Haha, thanks! .
> Yeah, I just used some sharpies on a pair of blank white Vans. They've lasted surprisingly long, though, so I'm pretty happy. :]


So you're not selling me them?

:crying: :laughing:


----------



## Alanna (Dec 15, 2008)

SHOES!









Mens shoes, because none of the lady sizes would fit.









I don't wear these anymore because of a HUGE tear that you can't really see in this picture









Purple boots! Very hard to photograph when wearing, but you can't really tell what they look like when not being worn.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I have walked the tread right off of these shoes, and they're still comfortable. 

















An old friend made these for me. They're great for walking in the woods.


I don't drive a car, so my shoes get a lot of mileage. It's important to have shoes that are sturdy and practical. What my shoes say about me is that I am a traveler, and that I walk a lot. They also seem to indicate that I am more concerned with utility than aesthetics... and they keep telling me I should go join a tribe of hippies, but who listens to shoes?


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

My favorites:








Light and airy.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

I, for one, don't judge people by their shoes. I don't even look at shoes that often. It means nothing to me.

I was too lazy to take a picture of my shoes so I Googled it. Here they is:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

My favorite pair of sneakers. I usual keep to Adidas they have the best fit for me.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

I tend to give everyone I meet a once over, head to toe. Whatever I glean from these "scans" is largely subconscious.

Here are mine:


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Shoes. Shoes. Shoes. Oh my god! Shoes.
Eh forgive me for the Photobooth pictures, I've misplaced my camera's battery charger. In chronological order starting with the newest.

















These are old lady shoes but they are sooo comfy.
















These are the greatest.
















And the obligatory torn to pieces Converse.









I don't wear those last ones anymore, I've confiscated my roommate's pair but she must have taken them with her out of town. The next time I visit my mom's house I'll get my first pair of Converse that are buried in a box of shoes in the basement. The soles aren't connected to the canvas anymore & I did wear them like that, even in the rain. I was super gross in high school ha.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't think anyone wants to see my pair of skater shoes...they're starting to fall apart...
I have got another pair of trainers, but I like my skater shoes too much...:tongue:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

The Birkenstocks




Slippers, Flip-flops, whatever they call them nowadays.




Dress shoes.

And their freaking cool colors.




Hiking shoes/Multi-purpose




The Asics. Best running shoe ever made.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Res said:


> So you're not selling me them?
> 
> :crying: :laughing:


Well I could make you a pair!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd totally wear a pair of Sillytree's art shoes. He's a fantastic artist.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Shoes for the day (LL Bean Comfort Mocs):














Shoes for the night (Avon Embellished Cable Slippers/Blue):


----------



## Rachelle (Jan 17, 2009)

Just bought these while I was on vacation in Las Vegas: roud:


----------



## turbomursu (Apr 14, 2009)

what's the thing with shoes? i just don't get it. they're made for protecting your feet.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

My old casual pair before I got paint all over them while tarring a roof. RIP.


----------

